# Aurora Slim Line Chassis



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Never mind...Found the other thread.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Link?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

?
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=401412
?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

alpink said:


> ?
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=401412
> ?


More likely:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=391723 
and perhaps
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=377994


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

alpink said:


> ?
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=401412
> ?


Thank you Al.


----------

